# Moving to Montreal - timescales



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm in the process of applying for PR to move to Montreal as my job isn't on the "list" to move anywhere else in Canada, even through I have enough points.

Am I right in thinking that I have to apply for my certificate from Quebec, wait for this to arrive and then apply for PR to Canada? 

Does any one have experience of this and how long does it take?

I have a house and a business to sell here in France and could use some advice as to when to put them on the market! 

Thanks!


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

This looks like a good place to start:

Immigration-Québec - Questions and answers

Immigration-Québec - Submitting an official immigration application


----------



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for this but I have pretty much read the Quebec site through and through  and there doesn't seem to be any even vague ideas on how long it actually all takes.

I was just wondering if there was anyone here that had actually gone through the process and could give me some idea how long it took them. Weeks? Months?? Years???


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

KateD6 said:


> Thanks for this but I have pretty much read the Quebec site through and through  and there doesn't seem to be any even vague ideas on how long it actually all takes.
> 
> I was just wondering if there was anyone here that had actually gone through the process and could give me some idea how long it took them. Weeks? Months?? Years???


Try here:

Quebec Skilled Workers Tracker


----------



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for that link  Really helpful.... looks like I need to allow about a year which is what I thought....


----------



## Canuck Beth (Oct 31, 2009)

Sorry I can't answer your question, but I'm just curious why you'd want to come here from France?




KateD6 said:


> Thanks for that link  Really helpful.... looks like I need to allow about a year which is what I thought....


----------



## KateD6 (Mar 25, 2010)

Canuck Beth said:


> Sorry I can't answer your question, but I'm just curious why you'd want to come here from France?


Hmmmm.... where do I start???  I've just generally had enough of France!!


----------

